# Caritas o Iconos gestuales usados en los foros.



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2011)

hola, como veo que hay gente que no entiende esos simbolos raros de los textos, chat y especialmente del foro, hagamos un pequeño resumen para ayudarles. Si pueden sugerir mas o expresiones o algo afin, por favor, esperamos su participacion.
Dichos iconos datan de epocas antiguas cuando solo habia chat de formato  texto muy limitado, no habian caritas ( tambien llamados emoticonos,  iconos gestuales, etc), gráficas como estas:
:enfadado:
 Y por ende habia que inventar un modo de comunicar estados animicos o ciertos guiños para decorar el mensaje.
Para entenderlos debes girar  la cabecita de lado y veras dicho efecto.

*XD* es una carita riendo, simbolo de alguien que rie a carcajadas  cerrando los ojos, y apretandose el abdomen. 
*=)* es similar, como una risita buena onda, tipo pequeña lulu por los ojos alargados.
*: ) *es la sonrisa estandar. 
*: D* es una sonrisita mas amplia, mostrando los dientes. 
*; )* es alguien simpatico que guiña un ojito. 
*:** es alguien estirando la boca para enviar un beso.


----------



## malto (Ago 1, 2011)

*ñ.ñ* 
*0.0*
*@.@*
 mmm me olvido de algunos


----------



## Imzas (Ago 1, 2011)

<°!°>
n.n
._.!
se me olvidan otros pero ya recordare


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 1, 2011)

u.u
¬¬
^^
=3
*o*


----------



## malto (Ago 1, 2011)

falta este !!!!
* XP*


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 1, 2011)

y la rosa jeje

@>-----;-----


----------



## malto (Ago 2, 2011)

Y para los pleitos y discusiones el que va con 8 seguido de =s y una d.


----------



## Dano (Ago 2, 2011)

:e
>.>
>.<
:f

(l)
(8)


----------



## abndol (Ago 2, 2011)

>

:'-( 

(|0|) una hamburguesa


----------



## alejandro electronica (Ago 2, 2011)

Bueno, se ve que todos estan con el chat!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 2, 2011)

(|)    . . .  otra hamburguesa


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2011)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> (|)    . . .  otra hamburguesa





abndol dijo:


> >
> (|0|) una hamburguesa


lol, ya me dio hambre XD. Adios dieta


----------



## Xander (Ago 3, 2011)

:B  ingenuo
:#  secreto
:O impresion
:L  comiendo
:V  comilon
:H  gordo
:&  enrredado 
:G    furioso
:z   confundido
:*   beso
   lengua
  emocionado
___________________

.___.    "poker face"

T.T       lloron

@.@     mareado

o.n       guiño

,,(o.o),,  asomado

>.<        ni idea "

____________________



DOSMETROS dijo:


> y la rosa jeje
> 
> @>-----;-----



ah, y otra rosa

......... , . - . - , _ , ....... .. 
......... ) ` - . .> ' `( ....... 
........ / . . . .`.. . . .. ........ 
........ |. . . . . |. . .| ......... 
......... .. . . . ./ . ./ ........... 
........... `=(.. /.=` ........... 
............. `-;`.-' ............. 
............... `)| ... , ......... 
................. || _.-'| .......... 
............. , _|| .._, / ......... 
....... , ..... ..|| .' .............. 
.... |.. |.. , . ||/ ............... 
, ....` | /|., |Y.., ........... 
... '-...'-._....||/ .............. 
........ >_.-`Y| ............... 
............. , _|| .............. 
............... ..|| .............. 
................. || .............. 
................. || .............. 
................. |/ .............. 
...................................


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 3, 2011)

B)___

Esa la pongo cuando veo una mina wena 

:B


----------



## Xander (Ago 3, 2011)

Hammer Facer dijo:


> B)___
> 
> Esa la pongo cuando veo una mina wena
> 
> :B


jaja, se te soltó lo chilensiee oe...

yo pongo esta..es mas nueva


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2011)

Esa que puso Xander me gusto, "he terrible he shilenoo... OEEEEEE! shiaaa si hasta parezco Daddy Yankee con tanta medalla" (perrito lipigas).





para entender la acepcion "mina", dirigase por favor al apartado de Regionalismos:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/significado-regionalismos-usados-foro-10681/index11.html
"Soy terrible de Gentelman shiaaaa!" (shiaaa= especie de risa usada por delicuentes)
°  !  °
\___/


----------



## Xander (Ago 3, 2011)

Jazminia dijo:


> he terrible he shilenoo... OEEEEEE!








jaja, que risa me sacaste!...Shia oe, pa kee po si ya tu saee...

(no nos vallamos del toppic po Oe )


----------



## Imzas (Ago 3, 2011)

;_;   = llorando

->   = mirar hacia la derecha
<-   = mirar hacia la izquierda.

Viva Mister ELvis XD.





"ya tu saes".


----------



## malto (Ago 4, 2011)

8)      ya no se  más caritas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 4, 2011)

( !                                        )


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2011)

><(((º>.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><((((º>.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸> <(((º>.·´¯`·.¸¸.·´¯`·.¸><((((º>


----------



## malto (Ago 4, 2011)

Porqué a mi me pide más de 15 caracteres??


----------



## Imzas (Ago 4, 2011)

…….;_'.-._
……………….{`--?.-.'_,}
………………{;..,__...-'/}
....._.;_'.-._ …{..'-`.?_;..-';
...{`--.?-.'_,}…`'--.._..-' ....._.;_'.-._
.{;..,__...-'/}…._.;_'.-._ ...{`--.?-.'_,}
.{..'-`.._;..-';.{`--.?-.'_,}.{;..,__.. .-'/}
....`'--.._..-'.{;..,__...-'/.{..'-`.._ ;..-}
........,--..,-"…`'--.._..- .....--.._..-
...... ....._.;_'.-._..... ||......//
..........{`--.?-.'_,}.,-"-.....//.,-"-. .
........{;..,__...-'/....'-..// (..'-...
………..{..'-`.._;..-'. ,/. // ;---,
......../....-'.)......... /.,-"-....
........,---'`..........//. (..'-.....
..................... ..//
................../_Y//_
.................(_,-}={-,_)
..................._//((_/
.....................//))(
....................(/..))

Esta la pusieron en mi fotolog, se supone un ramo de rosas .


----------



## Hammer Facer (Ago 4, 2011)

........,
....../( 
.....| .>:===========`
......)(
......""


----------



## Tacatomon (Ago 22, 2011)

Xander dijo:


> jaja, se te soltó lo chilensiee oe...
> 
> yo pongo esta..es mas nueva



Troll Face


----------

